# the best archery target



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

Its time for a new target. I want a block type target. that has good lifespan, and good arrow stopping. I've always had layered foam targets but they seem to tear up easy. What is the best one out there preferably under $100. I like to practice with field points and broadheads.

I always see people giving up on bow hunting and selling all their equipment.
Anyone selling a target they dont use?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You said it. The block


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I shoot a Rinehart. A pain in the butt when you first get it but it gets easier to pull them out. I dont think ill ever have a pass through with this target.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I have quite a few squirrel pests in my back and front yards and you can use them for targets. And it's free!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> You said it. The block


X2


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

I buy a $10.00 box of rags at cox hardware on wayside. Shoot out one side and roll it over to the next side. Arrows come out easier than foam targets and do'nt penetrate as far. Kevin


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

ive seen some DIY targets online that show folks using rags and t shirts..


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

I like morrell bag targets. Can't shoot broad heads through them, so I keep a cheap redhead layered foam target on standby. I have used dozens of different targets over the last decade and you can't beat morrell for field points.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

morrell bone collector stops my tenpoint with about 3" penetration and arrows can be pulled out with two fingers. it's a field point only target though.


----------

